# Wow Einstellungen spinnen



## Fleckenzwerg94 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten einen neuen Pc und hab jetzt mal eine Frage zu den Einstellungen.

Ich besitze einen 144Hz Monitor
Graka ist die gtx770

Wenn ich nun alle Einstellungen auf Ultra stelle und VSync an, stellt er die Bildwiederholung jedes mal auf 109,9 Hz runter.

Wenn ich VSync deaktiviere passiert das nicht, jedoch weiß ich nicht, was ich mit 400 Bildern Pro Sekunde will

Daher wollte ich mal Fragen, ob ihr eine Lösung zum Problem kennt
Oder man in der Config die genauen fps festlegen kann

Lukas


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Oktober 2013)

Im Spiel die V-Sync deaktivieren und im Treiber auf adaptiv stellen. Wenn gewünscht nativ V-Sync.


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich logisch an, aber wie geht das? :/


Danke
Lukas


----------



## Fleckenzwerg94 (28. Oktober 2013)

Habs gefunden, danke!


----------



## Gast0707215 (28. Oktober 2013)

Gibt doch auch noch eine Funktion (irgendwo in den Optionen), wo du die FPS begrenzen kannst (Vordergrund- und HintergrundFPS oder so ähnlich). Da ein bisschen rumspielen bis du bei ~150 bist.


***für denn Fall, dass du kein Vsync magst


----------



## Robonator (28. Oktober 2013)

Offtopic aber das interessiert mich jetzt mal:
Auf welcher Auflösung zockste so das du bei WoW auf Ultra Settings 400FPS hinbekommst?
Mit meiner 680 komm ich ja nur auf 50-100. Ein Kollege kommt mit seiner Titan auch nur so auf ca 150


----------

